# conversor de voltaje a resistencia



## jaumefalco (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola estimados, necesito realizar una aplicacion en mi vehiculo:
se trata de falsear la lectura de la temperatura del motor la cual es medida por una resistencia.
la idea es interactual con el sensor MAP sensor de presion absoluta de la admision, este sensor funciona de 0-5 VDC unidades de ingenieria : -1 a 1 bar.
lo que quiero conseguir es que al aumentar la presion de aire baje la resistencia antes mencionada, no se si esto lo puedo realizar con un operacional

no se si me pueden ayudar con esto.

gracias


----------

